# Help me tackle rust around boot hinge



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I spotted that around one of my boot hinges the paint has started to lift due to rust beginning to appear. The metal is still solid so I would like to try and address it before it becomes an issue.

I was wondering if it would be possible to simply remove the flaking paint, apply some form of rust treatment and then paint over it. Maybe with a touch-up pen as its not in an area that can be seen?

Picture of the hinge below. What do you think?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hmm looks like it might be quiet bad once cleaned up

yes give it a scrape to clean the wost of and touch it in with a brush , it will slow things down and tidy it up 

if it was mine id take the tailgate off and clean it up right


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Once you scrape it back apply Deox-Gel and if that removes the rest of the rust then primer and then paint.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks gents. I agree, taking the boot lid off and doing it properly is the right way but for now I want to slow things down until I have the time to do it.

Have ordered some Deox and will give it a go.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Thanks gents. I agree, taking the boot lid off and doing it properly is the right way but for now I want to slow things down until I have the time to do it.
> 
> Have ordered some Deox and will give it a go.


Don't waste your time and money if its there its there .... do it correct the first time and be done with it !

Tommy


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this by any chance a Rover/MG? Just that they always seem to go there, especially the 25/ZR.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Was just about to ask if its a zr as mines the same . Its been like it fir 2 years


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Bumpage :wave:

It's a 7th G Civic right? 

Mine is going the same way, did you manage to sort it?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Looks to me like that has been caused by the flexing of the hinge against the panel and along the edge of the weld.
It is worth cleaning the paint off and taking a really close look. At least with the paint out of the way it can dry better.
I would suspect there may well be some corrosion/cracking under the hinge mounting plate.
Is it easy to see underneath the mounting? Might be double skinned?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

As has been said there's no point in trying to touch it up. You should really try to make time as busy as you may be to get this sorted asap as it's only going to turn in to a much bigger job otherwise.

Remove the bootlid, wire wheel on a grinder and take it back to bare metal, if its just pitting then make sure it's all back to bare metal with no traces of rust left. Feather put the edges with 320 and give a slight skim of filler, prime and paint.

Also ensure you look at the underside as it's probably rusting from the inside out... Make sure any corrosion inside is cleaned up the same and spray some waxoyl or similar on the areas.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Going to have to man up on this one, there are other rusty sections on mine too.

Have to think seriously about what is for the best, bought the car to modify into something special, but no point if the rot is going to kill it, stupid climate!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

James Bagguley said:


> Bumpage :wave:
> 
> It's a 7th G Civic right?
> 
> Mine is going the same way, did you manage to sort it?


Good spot pal.

Not done anything with it as yet as the car has been garaged for the most part of the winter (sadly not my own garage or I would be in tinkering).

I will get round to having a look at it in the next few weeks.

Be interested to see how you get on with yours.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Have to look about and see what the best stuff for the job is, aesthetics come second in line to ensuring it is as permanent a fix as possible.

I wonder about getting a pro to see to this though, as there is nowhere to store the car indoors which would be preferable with no tailgate attached!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Try getting in with a dremel and suitable attachment. Might well be able to do what you need to do without removing the tailgate. If its just surface rust, treat as required, mask off and repaint. Anything else will require some thought...


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I would hazard a guess and say it will have rust under the hing too,its most likely from water sitting in the gutter as thats why it has a bead of sealer from factory,best to remove the tailgate and at least theres a chance it isnt rusty under there but you will know for sure then


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

It will be double skinned there as its a mounting point for the hinge. Problem is they seal it from the factory but the sealer overtime splits/cracks not that you would notice, water then seaps into it will inturn causes the problems you now have as it never truly drys out. Because even in summer you wash the car and water will sit in it. Worst part is as its double skinned you never know what's between the two skins and there's no way of seeing it. Just dk as others have advised and remove the hinge once repaired and painted make sure its got plenty of waxoyl on before you refit it.


----------

